# 𝗪𝗶𝗹𝗹 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗚𝗼 𝗢𝗻 𝗩𝗮𝗰𝗮𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻 𝗧𝗵𝗶𝘀 𝗦𝘂𝗺𝗺𝗲𝗿�



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

(�_�)


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

What is that summer thing? Never heard of it. I love school too much; I'm never leaving.

_but now..._


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Yes, I have a few trips planned for this summer, and am considering a few more. I also do lots of mini day trips on the weekends and during the week after work. Summer is when I thrive.


----------



## littlewyng (Sep 17, 2020)

I like staycationing.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire (Jul 8, 2017)

I have 3 weeks on the books I think. Don't know when I decide on taking a week off, but all requests have to be filed 2 weeks in advance. I'm burnt out, but I have a tendency to feel the same off the job as I do on the job; so I doubt a "vacation" will rectify that. With that being the case, I decided to go back on my depression medication. Been using pot edibles up to this point to cope with my internal accumulation of thoughts and feelings. Can't be using both at the same time though, so I have to make a hard pass on the edibles from this point on.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Not vacation, adventures.
More than once.


----------



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

Does someone know a nurse or a doc providing fake documents for the bloody vaxxx ? I am ready to take the risk to meet... 

Yes still travelling where it is possible. 
In Europe. 
Who knows what is going to happen elsewhere, I would not feel safe out of Europe to be franck. 

The cultural, political, economical gaps would make me feel like an extra-terrestre, and as I generally don't mind the rules or rather ignore them it would not be the best for my security I guess.


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

I want to go camping,…
and I want to do some urban exploring tho summertime isn’t really good time, bees, wasp etc…

but I’m on the west coast of US and we are having a heatwave and drought already and summer just started And so has the fires ( not big yet). I mean usually it’s doesn’t ever get in the 100s and maybe only 3-5 days of 90 F degree weather, some years it doesn’t even get that hot all year, but this year we already had 2-3 days in the 90s-100 and the rest of week is in 90s and by Saturday in the 100s. 

the fires are already started, so I probably be cleaning out forests ( that’s what I’ve been doing lately, at my parents house, on 100 acres on the very top of a mountain and last year that fire came within 130yards Of their property, 320 yards from their house…. the whole skies were orange for weeks and weeks…


so I will be probably fighting fire (volunteer) this year again. My fave camp spot burn last year…Detroit Lake, OR. 😭


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

X10E8 said:


> (�_�)
> View attachment 881028


Already went. Just got back on Monday.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

in 2 weeks yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Eh...probably not. We were going to go down to Disney in January but due to the delta-variant popping up and how last year there was the huge spike in the United States in the Fall/Winter time...chances are we won't even go then. Which is a shame because I wanted my boyfriend to come with us .


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Already went. Just got back on Monday.


Where did you go ENTP-daddy.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

deafcrossfitter said:


> Where did you go ENTP-daddy.


I went to North Carolina to visit my family for a few days, then I went back to my place and chilled for a few more.


----------



## aerstyu (Mar 3, 2021)

No where big. Already went with a friend to an amusement park on Monday, going again with my family tomorrow 😛 Will be dragging my sister onto all the big roller coasters 🙃


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

aerstyu said:


> No where big. Already went with a friend to an amusement park on Monday, going again with my family tomorrow 😛 Will be dragging my sister onto all the big roller coasters 🙃


😆😂Lololol


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Wax Diamond said:


> Does someone know a nurse or a doc providing fake documents for the bloody vaxxx ? I am ready to take the risk to meet...
> 
> Yes still travelling where it is possible.
> In Europe.
> ...


Why would a physician or nurse provide fake documentation records for a vaccine...?


----------



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

deafcrossfitter said:


> Why would a physician or nurse provide fake documentation records for a vaccine...?













deafcrossfitter said:


> Why would a physician or nurse provide fake documentation records for a vaccine...?


----------



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

Why not ?....


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Wax Diamond said:


> Why not ?....


Because by being unvaccinated and going to a public place, you run the risk of shedding a virus that can kill someone's grandma, someone's child, or someone sick? You can run the risk of contracting a virus that has a 50% chance of developing long lasting symptoms like cognitive impairments, respiratory issues, and nervous systems issues?


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Wax Diamond said:


> View attachment 891625


Also, not really sure how an IM vaccine can really get your DNA.


----------

